# HS80 Crankcase Full of Gas



## JeffEl (Dec 21, 2014)

I just acquired a used Honda HS80 snow blower. I've had many Ariens, Snappers, et., but have never seen a snow blower made this well. Wow.

I'm trying to get the HS80 ready for my son as a Christmas present. It looks like it's in great condition.
HOWEVER, when I opened the crankcase drain plug, it appears that it was FULL of gas. I could barely tell that there was any oil since it was so diluted. Oddly enough, I am relatively sure that the gas shutoff was in the OFF position. So, I can't imagine how the gas could have gotten into the crankcase. Of course, I don't know yet if the shutoff even works.

According to the previous owner, he never had any issues with this machine. He has not used it in a couple of years, however.

Is it possible that I can just fill the crankcase with oil and everything will be fine? I know.. not likely. Any ideas on what could have caused this issue?

Thanks for any help. I'd love to get this machine going. It's built SO WELL!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

replace the needle in the carb and fill it with oil


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello jeff, welcome to *SBF!!* if the fuel shut off was in the closed position it seems like i's leaking and the float might be stuck letting gas flow


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

You should also take a look at the float and needle, to make sure that they are operating correctly. I would also remove the sediment bowl, clean it, and be careful. If the shutoff is malfunctioning, you will know immediately. The shutoff is just above the sediment bowl. 

I would be inclined to drain whats in the crankcase out, refill, run for a while on low speed, drain refill, and run it varying the throttle. Then I would check again for any evidence of gas.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The shutoff may be OK and the previous owner wasn't using it all the time. Your float needle valve may also be OK but in need of inspection and cleaning. One piece of debris under the needle is enough to cause a slow leak. An oil change is definitely in order. A second change is optional as volatile gas left in the sump will evaporate and burn off pretty quickly once you are up and running again. MH


----------



## JeffEl (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for your very quick responses!
I will check the float and needle, for sure. However, assuming that the fuel shut-off is working correctly, I'm not sure how the gas would have even made it to the float and needle. Therefore, I'm going with the assumption that the shut-off is malfunctioning.

Again, thanks to all!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could be he left the shutoff on for 2 years and turned it off right before you bought it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's true too. I'd still drop the sediment cup, just to see how much sediment could have entered the fuel bowl. And while you are at it test the shutoff, just to put your mind at ease.


----------



## JeffEl (Dec 21, 2014)

I did drop the sediment bowl. There was some varnish built up on the bottom of the bowl, but no real sediment accumulation.
I've left the bowl off with the fuel tank shutoff closed (and a pan under the carb) to see if the shutoff is working. If that is OK, I'll put the sediment bowl back on, with the fuel shutoff open to see if more gas enters the crankcase (to test the float and needle).

Can anyone tell me how easy/hard it is to take the carb off? I'm thinking I should clean it and do a rebuild - just as an extra measure.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've done it with my HS622, it's not hard at all. Two nuts, the linkage, and a fuel line. 

If you are going this far, you may also consider purchasing an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner. 

I purchased one on walmarts online store, and had it shipped to the store. 

Similar to this one, but about $10 cheaper:

Magnasonic MGUC500 Ultrasonic Jewelry & Eyeglass Cleaner Cleaning Machine - Walmart.com

Here's a video of someone, with a more expensive one, but generally shows the how to's. I used 





A homemade one, that's pretty ingenious:






Personally, I have used nothing that caustic. I have always used dawn or the generic version.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Since it was used and MAYBE abused you must consider that it was treated the worst. Forget what the previous owner told you. Clean the carb........you can replace it or do a total soak and clean. I recommend NAPA soak can for your carb....for $24.00 you can super soak your carb, clean it up completely, then reinstall. What happened was your carb valves were open, maybe because of something preventing them from closing, then your gas ran through your carb, your valve either intake or exhaust were open....the gas ran from the gas tank into your engine. and ending up in the oil sump.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Like db, I use a jewelry cleaner. 
I also often use a q-tip to clean and burnish the rubber needle seat. A bit of pressure and some twists and there's often a small dark ring on the end of the q-tip meaning something was up in there.


----------



## JeffEl (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks to you all for your input.
I took the carb off and sprayed the carb with Mass Air Flow Sensor cleaner. I didn't remove any adjustment screws for fear of not getting them back to the same adjustments.

However, based on your input, I think I will do it again, but using the cleaner and vibrator this time and remove the adjustment screws.

Thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You can get a replacement carb for around Twenty bucks on eeebay.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

JeffEl said:


> Thanks to you all for your input.
> I took the carb off and sprayed the carb with Mass Air Flow Sensor cleaner. I didn't remove any adjustment screws for fear of not getting them back to the same adjustments.
> 
> However, based on your input, I think I will do it again, but using the cleaner and vibrator this time and remove the adjustment screws.
> ...


Just, place a dot on top of the screw, count the number of turns to close the screw, write it down and remove. When you are done cleaning, just turn them all the way in, take out your notes, and set it where you left off.


----------

